# tattoos



## Christina (Nov 5, 2007)

a*re you a fan of them? or do you have a dislike for them?*
*do you have any( where and how many) and share photo's if you like.. *


----------



## TATTRAT (Nov 5, 2007)

I will see about posting pics, but I have many...some would say a lot. Hence my handle: TATTRAT.


----------



## craig (Nov 5, 2007)

I like to think of tatts as body art. I wear a very strong piece. I think their is one photo of it out there somewhere. I should consider a real shot because it is very positive. 

Love & Bass


----------



## Christina (Nov 6, 2007)

i have 6. im hoping for my first side piece this december.


----------



## itoncool (Nov 6, 2007)

I'm thinking of having one, still picking the right one and the right place, because my friend said (and he has a lot) you'll have to choose either to have only 1 or more than 2, but never 2... because you just can't stop at 2, I don't know if that's true or not


----------



## zendianah (Nov 6, 2007)

I have one.. But would like a couple more. I have one that is an OM. I am an artist so I havent come up with one yet.  I'm proud to say that my art can be found on people I dont know --A friend of mine is a tatt artist and I sold a bunch of my designs to him.


----------



## lostprophet (Nov 6, 2007)

zendianah said:


> I have one.. But would like a couple more. I have one that is an OM. I am an artist so I havent come up with one yet.  I'm proud to say that my art can be found on people I dont know --A friend of mine is a tatt artist and I sold a bunch of my designs to him.



cool, can you design me one of an Otter fighting a Liger?


----------



## PNA (Nov 6, 2007)

I know I'm from the old school, but..... tattoos were for men in the navy not for women who need attention and cheapen the looks of their bodies.....!

What do you say to your grandchildren?...(if you truly care about your appearance)

OM'sO


----------



## Big Mike (Nov 6, 2007)

> I'm thinking of having one, still picking the right one and the right place, because my friend said (and he has a lot) you'll have to choose either to have only 1 or more than 2, but never 2... because you just can't stop at 2, I don't if that's true or not


I've got two.


----------



## Christina (Nov 6, 2007)

PNA said:


> I know I'm from the old school, but..... tattoos were for men in the navy not for women who need attention and cheapen the looks of their bodies.....!
> 
> What do you say to your grandchildren?...(if you truly care about your appearance)
> 
> OM'sO



Well I have 6 tattoos and 10 peircings. All which are hidden minus the two stars on my wrist. I don't feel the need to show off as many of them can't be seen. Its more of an expression to me. Something I like and do for myself. Yet they are all well placed that I hold a job dealing with the public in a high standard dealership.


----------



## itoncool (Nov 6, 2007)

Big Mike said:


> I've got two.



Well, then the spell has broken, the myth is not true :mrgreen:


----------



## zendianah (Nov 6, 2007)

lostprophet said:


> cool, can you design me one of an Otter fighting a Liger?


 

Sure.. But you havent taken a picture of a Liger for me? So when you can photograph a Liger I can draw your tattoo...


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Nov 6, 2007)

zendianah said:


> I have one.. But would like a couple more. I have one that is an OM. I am an artist so I havent come up with one yet.  I'm proud to say that my art can be found on people I dont know --A friend of mine is a tatt artist and I sold a bunch of my designs to him.



Can I ask what an OM is?

I sport precisely none and don't really see the point to be honest, but I guess it's up to the individual.


----------



## jols (Nov 6, 2007)

i dont like tatoos. they are for men in the navy i totally agree.


CHRISTINA!!!!!!!!!!  from your avatar you are far too pretty to have them and all those piercings yuck.

you look so classy in your pic.

im from england and women who are rough and live of the state have tatoos.

im shocked

but you still take great photos.

just one question when you get wed will your tatoos be on display for the photos?


----------



## canukshutterbug (Nov 6, 2007)

I have one, and there is a design in the works for my daughters name and my sons name to be done.


----------



## zendianah (Nov 6, 2007)

Chris of Arabia said:


> Can I ask what an OM is?
> 
> I sport precisely none and don't really see the point to be honest, but I guess it's up to the individual.


 


 That is what it looks like... It is a sound... AUMMMMM. To me it means beginning and end. The cycle of life,.


I would like OM MAN PADME HUM which is what I use as a mantra. This to me brings me back to a more compassionate state of being. Does that make sense ?


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Nov 6, 2007)

zendianah said:


> I would like OM MAN PADME HUM which is what I use as a mantra. This to me brings me back to a more compassionate state of being. Does that make sense ?



Yep, I know that. I know it from the climbing world and Himalayan expeditions. Usually said round prayer flags and so on if I remember rightly.


----------



## morydd (Nov 6, 2007)

I'm looking to get my first tattoo. Unfortunatlely I've had a setback in that two of the artists I was seriously looking at, have both gone on LA Ink. So I have to either wait till they get back to Chicago, and hope I can get in, or look for a different artist. And while it may be sexist, I generally agree that women don't need tattoos. I've seen a few (very few) that I think enhanced a woman. Same with piercings. Men are funny looking to begin with.


----------



## Christina (Nov 6, 2007)

jols said:


> i dont like tatoos. they are for men in the navy i totally agree.
> 
> 
> CHRISTINA!!!!!!!!!! from your avatar you are far too pretty to have them and all those piercings yuck.
> ...


 
well lets put it this way

here i am, in the black and white dress.







your typical person right, nothing spectacular nothing crazy, 

i have 6, yes there will be some showing for the wedding.. these











the neck one is very meaningful to me, although some people do tats and some dont, i suppose its a mattter of opinion and how well one wears them,


----------



## Icon72 (Nov 6, 2007)

PNA said:


> I know I'm from the old school, but..... tattoos were for men in the navy not for women who need attention and cheapen the looks of their bodies.....!
> 
> What do you say to your grandchildren?...(if you truly care about your appearance)
> 
> OM'sO


 
Some very old school comments here, LOL. Why would you automatically assume that because a woman has tattoos she is asking for attention? As far as cheapening the look of her body, well, beauty is in the eye of the beholder and obviously you are free to have your own, singular, opinions.

What do you say to your grandchildren? It depnds if they were brought up in an open minded setting or a very narrow, conservative and oppressive one.


----------



## PNA (Nov 6, 2007)

Christina said:


> the neck one is very meaningful to me, although some people do tats and some dont, i suppose its a mattter of opinion and how well one wears them,


 
Hummmmm, do you carry a set of mirrors with you to see what's on your back/neck? 

Sorry Christina, I just don't see the purpose or the artistic value......

BTW, you're a very beatuiful young woman.

OM'sO


----------



## hawkeye (Nov 6, 2007)

Some of you'z guyz are nuts.  Women with tats are smokin hot.  Not trying to sound like a pig, just my honest opinion.  I dont care for the generic, pick them off the wall tats though.  It's always a super cool when people draw, or have their own designs and ideas made in to a unique tattoo.


----------



## hawkeye (Nov 6, 2007)

See


----------



## hawkeye (Nov 6, 2007)

Icon72 said:


> What do you say to your grandchildren? It depnds if they were brought up in an open minded setting or a very narrow, conservative and oppressive one.



Ah'men.


----------



## jols (Nov 7, 2007)

christina

i hope i didnt offend ad yes you lok very normal in your pic and you still take great pics


----------



## jols (Nov 7, 2007)

hawkeye 

the lady you posted       no comment ha ha 

but as thers have said each to their own and although its not for me everyone can choose what they want to do.

but when shes 60 they will fade and just look like a smudge


----------



## craig (Nov 7, 2007)

Actually modern inks and care can prevent said ink from going south. 

Love & Bass


----------



## Dave Hoffmann (Nov 7, 2007)

Not a fan of 'em.


----------



## ShaCow (Nov 7, 2007)

i hate tattoos.. that's all i can say


----------



## itoncool (Nov 7, 2007)

hawkeye said:


> See



I like how this lady works, stunning skill of art, I love to have one of hers on my body, too bad she is too far from where I am. KvD rocks! :hail:


----------



## bytch_mynickname (Nov 7, 2007)

jols said:


> i dont like tatoos. they are for men in the navy i totally agree.
> 
> 
> CHRISTINA!!!!!!!!!! from your avatar you are far too pretty to have them and all those piercings yuck.
> ...


 
Tattoos and piercings have nothing to do whether or not a woman is classy. It is more so in their attitude and just how they hold themselves out to the public. 

I have a tattoo on my right shoulder of a boxer (dog) with the name of my dog who is no longer with me with wings and a halo. I have my belly button, and my rook pierced and the normal ear piercings (2 holes in each ear and a regular cartilage piercing in one ear.) I had my tragus done but it was migrating so we took it out and it will be getting re-done in the next couple of weeks after the old hole is healed. 

As far as me being classy, I don't know, that isn't my descision to make. With that said, I am a college student who is double majoring, will be done in about 2 semesters. I don't think tattoos or piercing make or break a person as to who they are, they are a personal statement.

I know I don't have an extreme number of either but my best friend is in management, being very successful and she has about 19 piercings on her face and ears. It is all in how you carry yourself.


----------



## hawkeye (Nov 7, 2007)

bytch_mynickname said:


> I don't think tattoos or piercing make or break a person as to who they are, they are a personal statement.



Exactly.  Sometimes tattoos on a woman can portray a strong sense of inner strength, artistic style and individualism.  In most cases they are more likely to be natural leaders and out spoken on the things they are passionate about. Their beliefs are uninhibited by conventional (conservative) sentiments put in place by a society that typically places constraints on who they should be and how they should act and pressures them to lose their sense of self individualism.  These are just some of the reasons that makes this type of female so attractive... at least to me anyway.  I think some people are just intimidated by a strong woman. 

My 2 cents.


----------



## PNA (Nov 8, 2007)

hawkeye said:


> Exactly. Sometimes tattoos on a woman can portray a strong sense of inner strength, artistic style and individualism. In most cases they are more likely to be natural leaders and out spoken on the things they are passionate about. Their beliefs are uninhibited by conventional (conservative) sentiments put in place by a society that typically places constraints on who they should be and how they should act and pressures them to lose their sense of self individualism. These are just some of the reasons that makes this type of female so attractive... at least to me anyway. I think some people are just intimidated by a strong woman.
> 
> My 2 cents.


 
Unless there's a tribal affiliation..........I still believe it's an attention seeker for those who are insecure and has about as much value as a wart on end of a nose! 
OM'sO


----------



## hawkeye (Nov 8, 2007)

PNA said:


> I still believe it's an attention seeker for those who are insecure
> OM'sO



I believe your referring to breast implants, not tattoos.

A large percent is non-conformity, NOT an attention whore.  I know plenty of those...  They are all 5' 5, 105 lbs, blonde hair, drive a mercedes, talk crap about other people because its the only thing they can do to make them feel better about themselves.  Even their best of friends are not safe from this type of persons insecurity.


----------



## PNA (Nov 8, 2007)

hawkeye said:


> I believe your referring to breast implants, not tattoos.


 
Nope.....it's tattoos!!!

I have nothing against boob jobs. in fact I've appreciated the look and feel of a good "lift".


----------



## jols (Nov 8, 2007)

i think its plain to see fro this thread some peeps like em and some dont.

just like everything in life i suppose  lets not fall out, been a lotof that going on latly here.

les get back to posting pics and having a great time taking them


----------



## hawkeye (Nov 8, 2007)

PNA said:


> Nope.....it's tattoos!!!
> 
> I have nothing against boob jobs. in fact I've appreciated the look and feel of a good "lift".


----------



## WDodd (Nov 8, 2007)

Tattoos are art. I have no problem with them at all. I just don't think having one would fit my personality.


----------



## itoncool (Nov 9, 2007)

PNA said:


> Nope.....it's tattoos!!!
> 
> I have nothing against boob jobs. in fact I've appreciated the look and feel of a good "lift".



Errr... to me, they look good but doesn't 'feel' good. :er:


----------



## jstuedle (Nov 9, 2007)

I'm a little old school too. Don't have any tats or nails but 2 of 3 of my kids do. They are all old enough to make there own decisions. Our 30 Y.O. son has his tongue, lip, eyebrow, ears, and nipples nailed. I always think of what a tat will look like when the subject is 30-40 years older. I imagine the tat on the upper boob sliding down to there ankles. Piercings seem to me to be just mutilation. The big barrels in ear lobes are just gagingly ugly to me. And I agree that boob jobs might look good, but feel like a Spartan  iron chest plate. The human body is such a beautiful thing, I simply prefer it to be as the creator made it, without artificial manipulations. All that said, there are some awesome art being done by tat artists. I would just prefer thy use another canvas.


----------



## Dougie (Nov 9, 2007)

I have three chinese one's for love, health and happiness on my upper left arm and a celtic one on my upper right arm. I have no problems with tattoos. I'd love to photograph somneone who has colourful tattoos, male or female, so if you read this and in Scotland, then let me know.


----------



## PNA (Nov 9, 2007)

itoncool said:


> Errr... to me, they look good but doesn't 'feel' good. :er:


 


jstuedle said:


> I'm a little old school too...........  And I agree that boob jobs might look good, but feel like a Spartan iron chest plate.


 

There are some marvelous lifelike "feel" materials available.....




jstuedle said:


> The human body is such a beautiful thing, I simply prefer it to be as the creator made it, without artificial manipulations. All that said, there are some awesome art being done by tat artists. I would just prefer thy use another canvas.


 

jstuedle.....Well said.:thumbup:


----------



## Christina (Nov 9, 2007)

jols said:


> christina
> 
> i hope i didnt offend ad yes you lok very normal in your pic and you still take great pics



I'm far from offended. I'm questioned on my tattoos daily. And I love the expression of people for them and against them. I live life by two mottos. 

1)to each their own. Your only affected by what you let affect you. 

2) never regret anything because at one point and time in your life. It was exactly what you wanted!
_________

This topic was meant to show thoughts and let people express themselves. Who am I to say their thoughts are wrong. I value all opinions for I feel you can learn a little something with every thought of someone.


----------



## Alex_B (Nov 9, 2007)

Christina said:


> a*re you a fan of them? or do you have a dislike for them?*
> *do you have any( where and how many) and share photo's if you like.. *



I don't have any at all.

With girls, there are tattoos, which are special, but that is maybe one out of 20 or even one out of 50. 

Most tattoos I have seen with females are way too stereotype. Everyone seems to have a "tribal" these days or something else borrowed from ancient Celtic or Germanic patterns, and then they panic later when they realise it does not go well with every kind of dress / clothing. People tend to forget, that a tattoo should be something timeless to be happy with, and not just for a year or a decade.

There are exceptions, but they are rare.


JMHO


----------



## Alex_B (Nov 9, 2007)

hawkeye said:


> See



I agree she looks kind of "hot" ... but to me this does not at all stem from her tattoos


----------



## doenoe (Nov 9, 2007)

she got tattoos?


----------



## JerryPH (Nov 9, 2007)

hawkeye said:


> Women with tats are smokin hot.


 
Not all women that wear tatts are hot, I assure you.   I could post several pictures, but I do not want to offend anyone.

I have no tattoos, not that I do not like them, becuase I do like them a lot... but becuase if I was to get one put on, it would need to be something incredibly unique and mean something incredibly profound to me.

Since I have found no such visual in my life yet, I am without a tattoo.


----------



## doenoe (Nov 10, 2007)

i have one (technicly, there are 2)





The part at the bottom of the tattoo (a band) is the oldest part. Later on i designed the rest myself. I have been designing tribals for a couple of years.
And since i designed it myself, i wont have to be worried that someone else will have the same one. It doesnt mean anything, i just love how it looks. And i never regret the day the man made it a tattoo


----------



## ilyfel (Nov 10, 2007)

I have 2. A small heart on my wrist (usually covered by a bracelet) and then a star on my hip. Both are meaningful to me.. but don't feel like sharing..


----------



## Lisa B (Nov 13, 2007)

I currently have 1 - it is similar, but not the same as, the eye of horus. I drew mine myself making it a little more "R" shaped and gave it some eyeshine in the center circle. The "R" is significant of a name for which I am attatched and so the tattoo has 2 different meanings. The tattoo sits inbetween my shoulderblades, just below my neck. 

I am in the process of getting a second tattoo that will, on first site, look like a couple of japanese symbols. The tattoo is actually a mixture of my own ideas made to look like something which is not so easily recogniseable to the outside observer for what it really is. 

I like sentiments in my body art and it takes a long time for me to perfect what I want as I feel the need to draw them myself. 

I think that tattoos are fabulous and i find it intriguing to see the reflection between a persons body art and their personality - the stories that come with tattoos are also sometimes completely insane!


----------



## momof3girls (Nov 16, 2007)

I have 4, tribal flower on my ankle, flower armband, tribal one on my wrist, and my newest is the stars on my foot.  I got it about 2 months ago.  I love tattoos.  The next one I am getting is 3 tiara's stacked ...for my 3 girls.


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Nov 16, 2007)

Have to say, that looks rather sore - taken quite soon after application perhaps?


----------



## momof3girls (Nov 16, 2007)

didn't hurt as much as I thought it would, and yes it was only a couple hours old.


----------



## Alex_B (Nov 16, 2007)

Lisa B said:


> [...] i find it intriguing to see the reflection between a persons body art and their personality [...]



Uhm, having no body art on myself hopefully does not mean I lack personality then


----------



## Christina (Nov 18, 2007)

momof3girls said:


> I have 4, tribal flower on my ankle, flower armband, tribal one on my wrist, and my newest is the stars on my foot. I got it about 2 months ago. I love tattoos. The next one I am getting is 3 tiara's stacked ...for my 3 girls.


 
i have one very similar on my foot, and agreed, it wasnt too terrible. very cute.


----------



## Christina (Nov 18, 2007)

this is a fairly recent one. my favorite one....


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Nov 18, 2007)

Actually, I'm trying to pretend I don't know where that one's situated. I'm guessing obviously, but I'm reading clues here...


----------



## Christina (Nov 18, 2007)

lol, when i went to get it, i didnt intend on a sexually meaning, it was meant more like " everyone in my life has left their mark on me, ive been touched physically, mentally, emotionally,"

but after it was done, i was like "hmm... maybe not the best placement.."


----------



## momof3girls (Nov 18, 2007)

Christina said:


> this is a fairly recent one. my favorite one....




I like that, very cute!!  That's where I was thinking of getting the 3 tiara's.


----------



## Jordina (Nov 21, 2007)

I can tell you this hurt like a *****.
Its my first one, I got it about a month and a half ago.

Im getting another soon across my hips reading 'amor vincit omnia' which means 'love conquers all' in latin.


----------



## bash (Mar 3, 2010)

i stared getting tattooed since i was 16 and now im 20 and currently have over 20 tattoos and im very addicted to them plan on getting alot more most of my tattoos have meanings but some dont well here are most of my tats there not good pix


----------



## bash (Mar 3, 2010)

^^^^ those are most of my tats i might be missing some heres how they look on me


----------

